# Tardif de Bourgogne



## mondestrunken (31/7/14)

I just picked up a rhizome from LHBS of this French variety I've never heard of.

USDA
Hopslist

There doesn't seem to be too much information on this, all I can find out it's a low-alpha European-style aroma hop. Anyone had any experience with this one?


----------



## Yob (27/6/16)

also >HERE<


----------



## yankinoz (27/6/16)

And here http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/schlafly-hop-trial-tardif-de-bourgogne-pale-ale/207942/


----------



## Randai (3/1/17)

In a pilsner I made with these hops (finally drank a keg of it with the family at christmas), it came across very very mild with a slight citrus hint to it.

I put in around 30g at 60m with 14g at 15m and 0m with it being a no chill batch.

Very fresh non dominating bitterness, slight lemony flavour. Didn't pick up much else sadly.


----------

